# Dog seems unsettled and is sitting funny?



## sharloid

Broder seems really unsettled at the moment. He started last night - he wasn't sleeping, kept making little noises and darting about. 
He keeps sitting down and then jumping up and pacing round. He seems to be sliding into a sit or straight to a down which makes me think it's something with his legs or back end. He doesn't seem to be in pain when we touch anything (doesn't flinch or whine). He keeps looking at us and pacing which he usually does when he wants to toilet but he doesn't seem to be doing anything so it's not that. He seems to be pooing normally so not sure if it could be a blockage.

If it carries on we'll see if we can get him into the vets but I just wondered if anyone had any ideas?



UPDATE:

Here's a video I took this morning. Sorry it's a bit rubbish but look when he sits down, that's what he keeps doing. It's not normal


----------



## Guest

Oh no my first thought was bloat  I don't know enough to advise but maybe google symptoms and if there's any doubt in your mind, vet immediately!


----------



## Dober

Do you know the signs of bloat? For example:

-Pacing and unrestlessness 
-Roached appearance
-Attempting to vomit unsuccessfully, or vomiting foam
-Breathing changes, for example fast, shallow breathing
-Heavy salivating 

You can find others by googling. If you think your dog is suffering from bloat or obstruction you need to seek an e-vet immediately.


----------



## sharloid

McKenzie said:


> Oh no my first thought was bloat  I don't know enough to advise but maybe google symptoms and if there's any doubt in your mind, vet immediately!


:O

He seemed fine when we were out walking and when he was playing with Kindra. It's just when we've stopped and are settled that he seems really agitated. He will lay down but just jumps up really quick - the same way he would if someone was at the door etc. 

There are no other symptoms for bloat apart from him not settling. If it was bloat would it stretch over 24 hours and stop when he was on walks?


----------



## haeveymolly

how old is he and has he been castrated,is he holding his tail stiff or does it hurt him if you try to lift his tail up, harvey was similar to this when he had an enlarged prostate he used to sit down very gingerly and when he did sit he was kind of tilted to one side as he was sitting more to the side of his bottom rather than straight on it.


----------



## Stellabelly

May sound strange but if he jumps up suddenly could it be a flea. If mine get them they get a bit agitated and sometimes jump up quickly. Just a thought...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Could it be his anal glands? They can get impacted and become infected causing a lot of pain. Is his bottom inflamed at all around the rectum and to the sides? Is he licking his bottom?


----------



## Malmum

Going by his breed I'd get him checked out anyway as bloat doesn't always show the classic symptoms. Someone on here lost a Weimaraner to bloat last year and yet the dog was acting normally for a while before they - or the vet - cottoned on to what it was. If mine were acting like that I wouldn't hesitate to nip to the vet because I have known two Mals that have succumbed very quickly to the condition and it's just not worth taking the chance.

If not bloat it could be obstruction - hence the sudden pain.


----------



## sharloid

Malmum said:


> Going by his breed I'd get him checked out anyway as bloat doesn't always show the classic symptoms. Someone on here lost a Weimaraner to bloat last year and yet the dog was acting normally for a while before they - or the vet - cottoned on to what it was. If mine were acting like that I wouldn't hesitate to nip to the vet because I have known two Mals that have succumbed very quickly to the condition and it's just not worth taking the chance.
> 
> If not bloat it could be obstruction - hence the sudden pain.


He lays down but then darts up, runs around and then sits back down :/. He did it last night and hasn't done it all day until a few hours ago.

If it's bloat would he still be eating, playing and walking?

I do want to take him to the vets but the out of hours service costs over £100 for a consultation so I'm trying my best to convince the OH to take him


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

Dex does this when he's just about to get a really bad tummy upset....

Keep a close eye on him and feel his tummy. If you think it feels remotely 'hard' or bloated then get him to a vet just in case it's bloat...


----------



## pogo

sharloid said:


> He lays down but then darts up, runs around and then sits back down :/. He did it last night and hasn't done it all day until a few hours ago.
> 
> If it's bloat would he still be eating, playing and walking?
> 
> I do want to take him to the vets but the out of hours service costs over £100 for a consultation so I'm trying my best to convince the OH to take him


alot of dogs almost carry on as normal and have bloat, they don't show any symptoms

must admit my first though was possibly bloat


----------



## sharloid

We just got back from the vets. 
She ruled out bloat (I think because of the time frame), checked his anal glands, took his temperature and checked his legs. Couldn't find anything wrong with him so gave him some pain killers and said we can make an appointment for tomorrow if he carries on/gets any worse.

Rather than put our minds at ease we're even more worried as he's always fine with injections but after this one he threw himself on the floor and rolled around screaming. It was horrible.

I guess we'll see how he is tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie and frank

Oh dear 
Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

sharloid said:


> We just got back from the vets.
> She ruled out bloat (I think because of the time frame), checked his anal glands, took his temperature and checked his legs. Couldn't find anything wrong with him so gave him some pain killers and said we can make an appointment for tomorrow if he carries on/gets any worse.
> 
> Rather than put our minds at ease we're even more worried as he's always fine with injections but after this one he threw himself on the floor and rolled around screaming. It was horrible.
> 
> I guess we'll see how he is tomorrow.


There is certain injections that cause a rather intense stinging sensation when they are given, off the top of my head I cant remember which ones, but over the years my vet has said with certain ones this is going to sting.
They usually give a squeak and sometimes immediately try to scratch or rub when its been inserted so that might have been why. If its one that is likely going too then the vet usually warns beforehand or my one does.

Could be that he has pulled something it did happen to one of my siberians quite a few years ago, and all she did was, chase a squirrel up a tree up on her back legs and her front legs against the truck. Oddly she didnt cry out at the time and walked home fine. It wasnt until she had rested and been asleep after she got home, that when she went to get up she screamed out.
She couldnt get comfortable and sitting a laying and then getting up was the problem. I took her to the vets and they gave pain relief and said rest and she was fine after a couple of days, so you may find its something like that a pulled muscle sometimes it doesnt take a lot.


----------



## sharloid

EDIT:

Here's a video I took this morning, has anyone ever noticed their dog acting similar? Look when he walks at the beginning and sits down. He seems a bit clumsy - he's usually fine on laminate. Not the greatest of vids sorry

MVI 3937 - YouTube

He's been scratching at his belly and underside this morning and his man part has lots of smega, could it be anything to do with this?


----------



## Dober

That is strange, and worrying! 

Is it litrally just started in the last few days? Does he ever drag his back legs when he walks? Did you say symptoms completely stop when out on a walk? Does he do it on carpet? Is he up to date with worming? Is the breed prone to CVI?

I'm not sure, I'd be back in the vets TBH


----------



## demetris20

i dont want to alarm you but i would go back to the vets with the video - seems quite worrying to me...
are you able to distract this with food (whilst its happening)? when it happens does he respond if you call his name?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

sharloid said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Here's a video I took this morning, has anyone ever noticed their dog acting similar? Look when he walks at the beginning and sits down. He seems a bit clumsy - he's usually fine on laminate. Not the greatest of vids sorry
> 
> MVI 3937 - YouTube
> 
> He's been scratching at his belly and underside this morning and his man part has lots of smega, could it be anything to do with this?


Once he is up and moving even on a slippy floor the rear gait doesnt look to bad, although hard to tell with just a few slower steps. Would be better if you had a video of him walking at various paces on a more stable surface to see his rear gait properly.

The problems look more like when he is lowering and raising and sitting. which could be that he has pulled something when mine pulled a muscle it was the same relatively OK once up and moving, prolems lowering and raising. The slippy floor if its something like this deffintely wont be helping as it provides no traction.

Did the vet do a full orthopaedic exam extending and manipulating all legs,joint, neck ,spine etc? and watch him walking and gaiting at various speeds preferably outside the surgery so he could get a good idea? Or if any signs of head bobbing or holding himself oddly? If he didnt he should have done
to find out if there is a pain response or any stiffness or resistance. If he didnt he should have done.

Without knowing what they shot him up with pain relief wise its hard to kow if if might be causing general out of character behaviour either. The problem too if he has given him heavy duty pain killers is that it can mask pain, making it possible for them to over do things and ot have any caution.

I know certain anti inflammatorys can cause reactions with the skin like irritation Metacam is one for example and there is another cant remember which one now, which when I looked up can cause changes in behaviour.
Not knowing what he has given him though cant look up the side effects, but depending on what it was they may explain the skin, as said I know metacam for example can cause puritus itchy skin. So depending on actually what the vet did on examination and what his given them, may be best to check in with the vet and get him looked at, somethings obviously up.


----------



## sharloid

Sled dog hotel said:


> Once he is up and moving even on a slippy floor the rear gait doesnt look to bad, although hard to tell with just a few slower steps. Would be better if you had a video of him walking at various paces on a more stable surface to see his rear gait properly.
> 
> The problems look more like when he is lowering and raising and sitting. which could be that he has pulled something when mine pulled a muscle it was the same relatively OK once up and moving, prolems lowering and raising. The slippy floor if its something like this deffintely wont be helping as it provides no traction.
> 
> Did the vet do a full orthopaedic exam extending and manipulating all legs,joint, neck ,spine etc? and watch him walking and gaiting at various speeds preferably outside the surgery so he could get a good idea? Or if any signs of head bobbing or holding himself oddly? If he didnt he should have done
> to find out if there is a pain response or any stiffness or resistance. If he didnt he should have done.
> 
> Without knowing what they shot him up with pain relief wise its hard to kow if if might be causing general out of character behaviour either. The problem too if he has given him heavy duty pain killers is that it can mask pain, making it possible for them to over do things and ot have any caution.
> 
> I know certain anti inflammatorys can cause reactions with the skin like irritation Metacam is one for example and there is another cant remember which one now, which when I looked up can cause changes in behaviour.
> Not knowing what he has given him though cant look up the side effects, but depending on what it was they may explain the skin, as said I know metacam for example can cause puritus itchy skin. So depending on actually what the vet did on examination and what his given them, may be best to check in with the vet and get him looked at, somethings obviously up.


Thank you for all the comments.

I have uploaded two more videos though I'm not sure if they help any?






MVI 4242 - YouTube

He doesn't seem to have gotten worse at all since having the injection. He did manage to settle for a few hours last night but after a while it seemed to wear off. He seemed fine this morning, we took him to the park and the dogs he usually plays with were there. He actually growled at them and snapped. He's NEVER done that to a dog before. Not even when he was bitten. He loves dogs! He did play with them off lead after that as the owners know him and were comfortable with us doing so and he was fine. Since getting home he's acting strangely again. We've noticed he's scratching a little so I'm wondering if it might be something like fleas from the new girl - even though they've both had treatment? I hope it's not something more serious. We'll be taking him to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

sharloid said:


> Thank you for all the comments.
> 
> I have uploaded two more videos though I'm not sure if they help any?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVI 4242 - YouTube
> 
> He doesn't seem to have gotten worse at all since having the injection. He did manage to settle for a few hours last night but after a while it seemed to wear off. He seemed fine this morning, we took him to the park and the dogs he usually plays with were there.* He actually growled at them and snapped. He's NEVER done that to a dog before*. Not even when he was bitten. He loves dogs! He did play with them off lead after that as the owners know him and were comfortable with us doing so and he was fine. Since getting home he's acting strangely again. We've noticed he's scratching a little so I'm wondering if it might be something like fleas from the new girl - even though they've both had treatment? I hope it's not something more serious. We'll be taking him to the vets tomorrow.


If he's growling and snapping and that is not typical for him, then he might be in pain.

Personally I would keep away from parks and other dogs just for now until you've been back to the vet. If your boy is not feeling great it might be stressful for him to be around other dogs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

sharloid said:


> Thank you for all the comments.
> 
> I have uploaded two more videos though I'm not sure if they help any?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVI 4242 - YouTube
> 
> He doesn't seem to have gotten worse at all since having the injection. He did manage to settle for a few hours last night but after a while it seemed to wear off. He seemed fine this morning, we took him to the park and the dogs he usually plays with were there. He actually growled at them and snapped. He's NEVER done that to a dog before. Not even when he was bitten. He loves dogs! He did play with them off lead after that as the owners know him and were comfortable with us doing so and he was fine. Since getting home he's acting strangely again. We've noticed he's scratching a little so I'm wondering if it might be something like fleas from the new girl - even though they've both had treatment? I hope it's not something more serious. We'll be taking him to the vets tomorrow.


Ive looked at the videos twice and the first one again, and its hard to tell as its still on a slippery surface and he is still only gaiting at slow speeds, but Ive a feeling it may be the back left leg or hock as he is going away from you.
If you watch the video of him sitting as well, he seems to be going down more on that side as well when his sitting and in the sit. Theres no head bobbing that I can see that usually indicates problems on the front legs and neck area. I think it may be his left back leg going away from you.

Dogs who are often in pain or discomfort can become defensive growling and snapping at other dogs too. The pain killers can still be masking some of the pain, but as I dont know what his given him I cant say how long they should last.

It may be if he has pulled or strained something, especially as after the shots and rest last night it seemed to ease, then the playing today again has exacerbated it perhaps. Personally I would put him on rest until the vets seen him again.


----------



## Malmum

I'm wondering if it could be Balanitis which is an infection of the penis especially as you say he has quite a lot of smegma. Perhaps that's why he is uncomfortable on sitting. Look at this: Balanitis in pets: Causes, signs and treatment - by Alice Shoaf - Helium


----------



## sharloid

Thank you for all the suggestions - it's something to discuss with the vets tomorrow. Tonight after he's thrown himself on the ground he seems to be itching a lot so now we're thinking it might be some kind of allergy? 

I don't know - why can't he speak English?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

sharloid said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions - it's something to discuss with the vets tomorrow. Tonight after he's thrown himself on the ground he seems to be itching a lot so now we're thinking it might be some kind of allergy?
> 
> I don't know - why can't he speak English?


If he has given him NSAID injections then as said those especially Metacam for one, can cause puritus itching as a side effect which is an allergic reaction, so that might be unrelated to the original problem, and been caused as a side effect to the meds. As you dont know what it was his given we cant even check if its a known side effect of that particular one.

I could be wrong about the back leg its hard to tell, it looks like it might be by the way his walking and that deffinately looks like the side he slips on when he sits. Is he sitting with that leg out at an angle more when he sits down?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Just saw this and had a thought that you said about the increased smegma, any other signs too like the OP has? Although your dogs seem to start before the smegma so probably doubtful?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/287649-painful-penis.html


----------



## sharloid

Sled dog hotel said:


> If he has given him NSAID injections then as said those especially Metacam for one, can cause puritus itching as a side effect which is an allergic reaction, so that might be unrelated to the original problem, and been caused as a side effect to the meds. As you dont know what it was his given we cant even check if its a known side effect of that particular one.
> 
> I could be wrong about the back leg its hard to tell, it looks like it might be by the way his walking and that deffinately looks like the side he slips on when he sits. Is he sitting with that leg out at an angle more when he sits down?


It was Metacam that he had. Hopefully that's the reason for the sudden itching. Our vet opens soon so I'll be ringing ASAP.


----------



## mollypip

After watching your video OP - the one where he kind of looks like hes going to half sit down (MVI4242) Im convinced its his back. It looks to me like he is getting nerve twinges which are making his back end/legs "give way" so to speak. Some type of problem/injury which is affecting the nerves every so often - but he would also be in ongoing discomfort, (explaining his stroppy behaviour). 

I have a dog with a back issue and she used to do a very similar thing with her back end as your dog - it was slightly like she had just been "stung". Please bring this video to your vet - it took me 4 vets before I got a diagnosis for my dog (I kept being told there was nothing wrong with her) - it can also take a good while for the metacam to bring down the inflammation - and rest is important.


----------



## sharloid

We took him to the vets this morning who thinks he has hurt a vertabrae (he screamed when he poked a certain part of his back). He prescribed some metacam (we told him about the itching after the metacam injection but he said itching isn't a side effect), told us to rest him for a week and then bring him back. If it's still bad they'll run x-rays etc. 

This man wasn't our usual vet (she couldn't get in due to the snow). He also said that boosters HAVE to be given every year (we mentioned getting them when he's 18 months) and also told us off for not using the expensive Vets Now out of hours service. 

Kindra had a parvo vaccination but the OH has just rushed her back to the vets as her face has swollen up quite badly, her eyes have closed and they're all watery. OH doesn't have a phone so I don't know if she's ok. 

What a crap morning


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

sharloid said:


> We took him to the vets this morning who thinks he has hurt a vertabrae (he screamed when he poked a certain part of his back). He prescribed some metacam (we told him about the itching after the metacam injection but he said itching isn't a side effect), told us to rest him for a week and then bring him back. If it's still bad they'll run x-rays etc.
> 
> This man wasn't our usual vet (she couldn't get in due to the snow).* He also said that boosters HAVE to be given every year (we mentioned getting them when he's 18 months) a*nd also told us off for not using the expensive Vets Now out of hours service.
> 
> Kindra had a parvo vaccination but the OH has just rushed her back to the vets as her face has swollen up quite badly, her eyes have closed and they're all watery. OH doesn't have a phone so I don't know if she's ok.
> 
> What a crap morning


Boosters do NOT have to be given every year - at least not every injection every year. The new protocol is to rotate them and a lot of dogs now get them on a three yearly basis.

And of course some folk, me included, do not let our dogs have boosters at all....

I don't think there's a right or wrong answer with the vaccs, we all do what we feel to be best for our particular dog.

If you're not happy then maybe find out if your regular vet will be in tomorrow rather than waiting another week...?

Really hope your dogs feel better soon )


----------



## Sled dog hotel

sharloid said:


> We took him to the vets this morning who thinks he has hurt a vertabrae (he screamed when he poked a certain part of his back). He prescribed some metacam (we told him about the itching after the metacam injection but he said itching isn't a side effect), told us to rest him for a week and then bring him back. If it's still bad they'll run x-rays etc.
> 
> This man wasn't our usual vet (she couldn't get in due to the snow). He also said that boosters HAVE to be given every year (we mentioned getting them when he's 18 months) and also told us off for not using the expensive Vets Now out of hours service.
> 
> Kindra had a parvo vaccination but the OH has just rushed her back to the vets as her face has swollen up quite badly, her eyes have closed and they're all watery. OH doesn't have a phone so I don't know if she's ok.
> 
> What a crap morning


A side effect of Metacam can be excessive itching its listed in what are the possibleside effects of Metacam.

What are the possible side effects of Metacam:
Contact the veterinarian if the pet has bloody, black or tarry stools, blood in vomit, swelling or rapid weight gain due to fluid retention, unusual fatigue or weakness, yellowing of the eyes, excessive itching, abdominal pain or tenderness as these symptoms could indicate serious side effects. If any of the following serious side effects occur, stop giving Metacam and seek emergency veterinary medical attention; an allergic reaction (difficulty breathing; swelling of the lips; tongue or face; hives); muscle cramps, open sores in the mouth, seizures, abdominal cramping. Other less serious side effects may occur. Continue giving Metacam and talk to your veterinarian if your pet experiences headache, dizziness, nausea, diarrhea, or constipation, depression, fatigue or weakness, dry mouth. Other side effects may also occur. Talk to your veterinarian about any side effect that seems unusual or bothersome to the animal
Metacam - Joint Pain Medication For Dogs - 1800PetMeds

Depending on which vetebrae and what part of the spine it can cause problems in certain limbs as well and effect the way they walk, and as he has had a pain response today then deffinately seems to be the problem by the sounds of it. Hopefully he has jusst traumatised it causing inflammation, in which case given time an anti inflamatory medication should help. I would rest him up too as walking and running can exacerbate it.

Sounds like Kindras had an allergic reaction possibly to the vaccination. Unless there is something else shes come into contact with thats caused it.
Swelling of face and eyelids is listed in possible reactions in some dogs although not common and everyday it can happen.

Mild reactions - puffy face and ears:
Sometimes after a vaccination, the animal will not develop a severe anaphylacticreaction, but will show signs of a mild allergic reaction including a puffy face, swollen eyelids, swollen lips and ears (cats especially get puffy ears), itchiness (they'll rub their face and scratchtheir bodies) and sometimes wheals/hives all over the body. Generally, these animalswill not progress to anything nasty, but they will be very uncomfortable - red, hot and itchy. As long as their gum colour remains normal (nice and pink - see image), they show no signs of trouble breathing or wheezing and they are otherwise bright and alert, you may not need to see a vet - the signs will usually abate within a day, sometimes within hours. If the dog is very uncomfortable and distressed from the itching, however, you can see a vet and s/he will check your pet over and givethem a dose of an antihistamine. This will speed the onset of normality. 
The Vaccine Side Effects and Risks That Can Occur When Immunizing Dogs and Cats.

As for needing to Booster every single year at least for the core vaccines even The world small animal veterinary Association (WSAVA) has made a change to vaccination protocols.

http://www.vmd.defra.gov.uk/pdf/WSAVAguidelines.pdf


----------



## sharloid

Thanks, I'll certainly be reading more into the vaccinations.

I've posted some pictures of Kindra here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/287778-kindras-had-allergic-reaction-parvo-injection.html
I hope she's going to be okay


----------



## Sled dog hotel

They have adminstered antihistamines I think you said on the other thread and thats what they should have done to help reduce the swelling. It should take it down or help. You need to just be aware of any other signs like vomitting, diarrhoea, lethargy, collapse and keep checking her gums regularly to make sure they are a nice healthy pink, if you see they are pale and especially white then you need to get her back. Also make sure that she is breathing OK not laboured in any way. With the anti histamine it should prevent any further swelling like the throat and she should be OK, but just keep a close check on her.


----------



## mollypip

Its not the best that your usual female vet didnt diagnose this OP - I would be wary of going back to her to be honest. Its also not the best that you were "bullied" into getting boosters you hadnt discussed (but at least he was able to tell you your dog has a sore back) Hope the allergic reaction is subsiding

Anyway keep him rested and be careful with him trying to jump etc - it can take a good while for a back injury/condition to settle down.


----------



## Malmum

So sorry to hear you are having more problems and vets make me sick with their constant mis information on vaccination. There was a documentary on the risks involved in over vaccinating as well as this article in Dogs Today magazine.
Untitled Document

This lady campaigns to get boosters stopped and is interested in any reactions dogs have to them. You may want to e mail her with your info later.
Canine Health Concern - Putting your dog's health first

It is no more necessary to yearly vaccinate dogs than it is to vaccinate children against childhood illness more than once. I vaccinate the pups then one booster on their first year after that they don't have any more. In all the many dogs I have owned I have never had one of the infectious diseases and I've had loads of dogs in my time.

I hope Kindra recovers well and in future just say you've had them done at a different vets. I tell my vet I don't vaccinate after the initial ones and he respects my decision, I've been with him for years and he knows I always do my best for the dogs and wouldn't put them at risk if I didn't have the information which is now widely spread.

Your boy will need plenty of rest, crate rest would be a good idea if you have one for the next week or so. They just don't realise they are poorly and always over do it. When Flynn had his hip replacements I bought vet bedding for my laminate flooring once he was allowed out of the crate just so as he didn't slip and it was easier on his hips in order for him to walk with better grip on his paws. May be a good idea for your boy while he recovers, just space them out so as to give him that extra support. I got this size so they are like rugs, they come in all different colours too.
VET BED 1.52m x 1m NON-SLIP MAGNOLIA BEDDING | eBay

ETA - I don't like the sound of ANY of the vets at that practice and would change vets after this. No vet has the right to try and force you into having booster jabs and they were all pretty incompetent with the diagnosis of your boy. I'd be out of that practice like a bat out of hell tbh!


----------



## catz4m8z

thats not good, with both your pups being poorly at once. Hope they are feeling better soon.
I agree with Malmum though and if you can make your floor less slippy in the short term it might be better. I think that was what was making the weakness and slight knuckling over of his left hind leg more noticeable in the home videos as he wasnt able to get a decent grip. 
Lots of rest and pampering for the pair of them then!!


----------



## mollypip

How are your doggies today Sharloid?


----------



## sharloid

mollypip said:


> How are your doggies today Sharloid?


They've both improved thanks .

Kindra's face no longer looks like it's going to pop and Broder settled all night. Neither of them or screaming or whining anymore.


----------



## mollypip

Ahh excellent news!!! Dont get too upset if Broder is a bit slow to get 100% back to normal - it took Molly (my dog with the back problem) a few months on metacam and rest for inflammation/pain to subside fully and our "happy head dog" to return! 

My vet also used Cartrophen injections to help inflammation (some vets do this if deemed necessary and it helped Molly no end - Im aware there is a bit of controversy over the use of these 2 drugs concurrently). She will also be on ongoing treatment for the rest of her life (but obviously her problem although its her back, is not necessarily the same as Broders problem/injury) Im just trying to say have patience and dont panic - the healing process can be slow. On the other hand he could be back to normal in a week

I would also seriously re-consider going back to those vets after the way you were treated.


----------



## sharloid

mollypip said:


> Ahh excellent news!!! Dont get too upset if Broder is a bit slow to get 100% back to normal - it took Molly (my dog with the back problem) a few months on metacam and rest for inflammation/pain to subside fully and our "happy head dog" to return!
> 
> My vet also used Cartrophen injections to help inflammation (some vets do this if deemed necessary and it helped Molly no end - Im aware there is a bit of controversy over the use of these 2 drugs concurrently). She will also be on ongoing treatment for the rest of her life (but obviously her problem although its her back, is not necessarily the same as Broders problem/injury) Im just trying to say have patience and dont panic - the healing process can be slow. On the other hand he could be back to normal in a week
> 
> I would also seriously re-consider going back to those vets after the way you were treated.


A few month? That's a long time. We've just started training him in harness (just spent £300 on a scooter!) so I guess we'll sadly have to put that off for a while. I think it might be worth getting xrays or something even if he seems better as I don't want to be making anything worse.

I'm glad you found something to help your dog


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

Malmum said:


> So sorry to hear you are having more problems and vets make me sick with their constant mis information on vaccination. There was a documentary on the risks involved in over vaccinating as well as this article in Dogs Today magazine.
> Untitled Document
> 
> This lady campaigns to get boosters stopped and is interested in any reactions dogs have to them. You may want to e mail her with your info later.
> Canine Health Concern - Putting your dog's health first
> 
> It is no more necessary to yearly vaccinate dogs than it is to vaccinate children against childhood illness more than once. I vaccinate the pups then one booster on their first year after that they don't have any more. In all the many dogs I have owned I have never had one of the infectious diseases and I've had loads of dogs in my time.
> 
> *I hope Kindra recovers well and in future just say you've had them done at a different vets*. I tell my vet I don't vaccinate after the initial ones and he respects my decision, I've been with him for years and he knows I always do my best for the dogs and wouldn't put them at risk if I didn't have the information which is now widely spread.
> 
> Your boy will need plenty of rest, crate rest would be a good idea if you have one for the next week or so. They just don't realise they are poorly and always over do it. When Flynn had his hip replacements I bought vet bedding for my laminate flooring once he was allowed out of the crate just so as he didn't slip and it was easier on his hips in order for him to walk with better grip on his paws. May be a good idea for your boy while he recovers, just space them out so as to give him that extra support. I got this size so they are like rugs, they come in all different colours too.
> VET BED 1.52m x 1m NON-SLIP MAGNOLIA BEDDING | eBay
> 
> ETA - I don't like the sound of ANY of the vets at that practice and would change vets after this. No vet has the right to try and force you into having booster jabs and they were all pretty incompetent with the diagnosis of your boy. I'd be out of that practice like a bat out of hell tbh!


Sorry can I just clarify?

Are you suggesting the OP tells her vet that her dogs *have* been vaccinated, when they haven't?

I'm sure I must be misunderstanding you.

If the OP were to lie about that, and the vet then requested the info on the vaccs from this 'other vet', the OP would be exposed as a liar AND it could affect any medical treatment of her dogs if the vet thinks they've been vaccinated when they haven't...

To be clear: my dog does not have boosters. I have no issue with any of your advice APART from that one sentence which I'm querying as I'm figuring I must be misunderstanding......?

OP: I do totally agree with MALMUM about being out of this vet 'like a bat out of hell' 

I don't like the sound of them either!


----------



## Milliespaniel4

sharloid said:


> They've both improved thanks .
> 
> Kindra's face no longer looks like it's going to pop and Broder settled all night. Neither of them or screaming or whining anymore.


Hi - did you ever figure out what was bugging Broder? My dog is experiencing the same symotoms. Started a few nights ago... fine until settled in eve. Starts pacing, constantly up and down, vocalising. Vet gave same treatment (painkiller) but she's still acting agitated and constantly getting up and down and seems uncomfortable. She's energetic otherwise, eating, normal poops etc. She suffers allergies and it's manageable but we think it might be that as shes increased behaviours there from normal scratching and licking paws to really rubbing her face on the carpet, moaning whilst she does it, lots of scratching but no irritation on skin. Will monitor today and head back to get otherwise. Did also let vet know she has allergies (thinking it was seperate) and she advised antihistamines. Gave her one this morning and it's just made her very sleepy... Least there's some relief?! Not sure if it's helped or just knocked her out.


----------

